

Typewriter RIP - kia
http://dvice.com/archives/2011/04/say-goodbye-to.php

======
quinndupont
Will we see a resurgence like turntables in a decade? Or is it too complicated
and capital-intensive to produce typewriters?

~~~
uberalex
I can see typewriters that are small and portable with nice design making a
comeback, but this article seems to refer to full scale electric typewriters
of the IBM Selectric mode.

Something like this olivetti might sell
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olivetti_Lettera_32>

